# cabelas euro's or vortex razor binos?



## hemionus

Looking at these bino's to purchase. anyone have experience and opinions or what is better and why?


----------



## wapiti67

I have the Euro's 10x40's....LOVE them...worth every penny! Love the ability to see in the very dim lighting...Love the weight and clarity...love that I cannot see the difference in low light between them and Swarovski's.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I have the cabelas euros 12x50. I compared them with a lot of top brands and didnt notice much difference. They are awesome at dusk and dawn also because they gather a lot of light. The image is also crisp and clear. Its also very easy on your eyes when your looking through them for a long time.


----------



## utjer

I have the vortex and absolutely love them. They are very crisp and light weight. Their warrenty is top notch. No questions asked unless they are lost.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I have two pair of the cabelas euros 12x50.they are the best one I have owned. worth every penny. You will be happy with them.


----------



## proutdoors

wapiti67 said:


> I have the Euro's 10x40's....LOVE them...worth every penny! Love the ability to see in the very dim lighting...Love the weight and clarity...love that I cannot see the difference in low light between them and Swarovski's.


 While both bino's mentioned are quality glass, only someone who has never sat behind Swaro's for several hours at a time would make such a claim that there is no difference between them and the high end glass. I firmly believe optics is one product where you get exactly what you pay for. The Euro's and the Vortex are plenty good for 99% of all hunters, but don't be fooled into thinking they are one the same level as the high-end glass.


----------



## elk22hunter

proutdoors said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Euro's 10x40's....LOVE them...worth every penny! Love the ability to see in the very dim lighting...Love the weight and clarity...love that I cannot see the difference in low light between them and Swarovski's.
> 
> 
> 
> While both bino's mentioned are quality glass, only someone who has never sat behind Swaro's for several hours at a time would make such a claim that there is no difference between them and the high end glass. I firmly believe optics is one product where you get exactly what you pay for. The Euro's and the Vortex are plenty good for 99% of all hunters, but don't be fooled into thinking they are one the same level as the high-end glass.
Click to expand...

Cabela's told me that they come out of the exact same mine and crystals as the Leica, Zeiss and Swarovski's. They just don't charge for the name.

I have the 12x50's and they are the Bees knees. The no brainer part is that if you buy them and if at any time or for any reason want to upgrade to the Big name brands, they will give you full credit towards the new more expensive optics and take them back.


----------



## wapiti67

proutdoors said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Euro's 10x40's....LOVE them...worth every penny! Love the ability to see in the very dim lighting...Love the weight and clarity...love that I cannot see the difference in low light between them and Swarovski's.
> 
> 
> 
> While both bino's mentioned are quality glass, only someone who has never sat behind Swaro's for several hours at a time would make such a claim that there is no difference between them and the high end glass. I firmly believe optics is one product where you get exactly what you pay for. The Euro's and the Vortex are plenty good for 99% of all hunters, but don't be fooled into thinking they are one the same level as the high-end glass.
Click to expand...

Hey Ding Dong...they ARE high-end glass! They cost me $800 bucks...just because I didn't pay 1800 dollars, does not mean they lower quality then those hyped up Swaros you love so much..


----------



## MuleyCrazy

I'd go with Vortex. I have a pair and they are excellent, great clarity and lightweight too!


----------



## proutdoors

elk22hunter said:


> Cabela's told me that they come out of the exact same mine and crystals as the Leica, Zeiss and Swarovski's. They just don't charge for the name.


And I'm sure Cabela's wouldn't bend the truth about their OWN products any now would they? :O•-:


----------



## elk22hunter

proutdoors said:


> And I'm sure Cabela's wouldn't bend the truth about their OWN products any now would they? :O•-:


I'm glad that you see it my way. :mrgreen:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Elk, I was a dealer for both Swaro and Vortex and did a comparo where we strapped the EL and the Razor together and put them on a tripod at the shop window for people to compare. One day my Swarovski rep came in (Paul Kendall) and he said "nice marketing idea" and proceeded to go look through them both...

Paul is the Vortex rep for Utah now. Nough said - but I will say a bit more...

His remark was "Holy Ch1t!! How much do these cost?" When I told him the retail price he about dropped a poop right there, and within a couple months he was the rep and had dropped Swaro completely on their arse and hasn't looked back.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> I have the cabelas euros 12x50. I compared them with a lot of top brands and didnt notice much difference. They are awesome at dusk and dawn also because they gather a lot of light. The image is also crisp and clear. Its also very easy on your eyes when your looking through them for a long time.


Same story here, I spent about 10 minutes tinkering with the Swaros in the store and saw zero difference. The rep said that there is a difference in the lower light, as there should be, but not 150% better IMHO. On the Cabela's site there are 156 customer reviews with a score of 4.8 out of 5. I have not ever tried the Vortex, so I can't say anything about those. I must say that the Euros are the single best investment I have ever made in a hunting item. 
Elk22 mentioned them allowing you to upgrade later, I don't think they will do that anymore since their new return policy went into effect last fall. The policy reads:


> Cabela's brand clothing and footwear is guaranteed for the lifetime of the product under normal wear and tear and defects in workmanship.
> 
> All other Cabela's brand merchandise is guaranteed for one full year.


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... turnpolicy


----------



## king eider

+1 for the vortex. LOVE mine!!!!


----------



## gitterdone81

I have a lower level vortex sidewinder's, so I can't comment on the clarity of the higher end glass. What I can speak for is their customer service and warranty. I was haphazard with them last year, and cracked the seal around the lenses on the opener. I had another hunt on Wednesday I was leaving for, and thought there was no way I was going to have my bino's. I called them explained the situation, and they mailed me a brand new pair overnight, and just told me to mail back the broken ones when I got back. Who does that? I would have completely understood if they had made me drive to a local retailer, are suggested they will ship them as fast as they can when they receive the faulty pair. Didn't even charge for shipping, and provided a prepaid return label. One thing I know is that when I do upgrade, it will be with Vortex.


----------



## hemionus

I think it is going to be the euro's. thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## hemionus

Just talked to cabelas and the warranty on the euros blows. Limited lifetime warranty for manufacturers defects. seriously, lower end optics have a better warranty than that. No more upgrading either. Based on this alone I don't know if I want to give cabelas the business for these bino's.


----------



## hockey

Sadly I must agree with prout.. on this one. I own both the euro's and swarovski and there is a noticable difference out in the field!!
Is it a $1k difference, now that is debatable
Can't speak from experience on the Vortex bino's but I bought a vortex scope last year and it is the best scope I have ever owned


----------



## Bergy

hockey said:


> Sadly I must agree with prout.. on this one. I own both the euro's and swarovski and there is a noticable difference out in the field!!
> Is it a $1k difference, now that is debatable
> Can't speak from experience on the Vortex bino's but I bought a vortex scope last year and it is the best scope I have ever owned


I can see "slight" differences as well between the Swaros and other 2 mentioned and I agree with Hockey.... I dont think its a $1K difference. I think you are paying a lot for the label. Id say give the Razors a serious look. I was very impressed with the Vortex products.


----------



## gwailow

In all honesty Meopta (the company that makes the Euros) are a very well respected name brand company in Europe, who compete very well with all the "big dogs". They're really just starting to come around here in the US, but I would dare bet in the next 3 years their pricing will probably be close to in-line with Swaro, Leica, Zeiss etc.

As for the warranty, this sort of surprises me...when I purchased a pair of euros 2 years back, I felt like their warranty was only second to Leupold.


----------



## timberbuck

Go with the Meopta

They are the only sub $1000 bino I have looked through that have the field of view and relaxing picture quality of a Leica,Zeiss,Swar.

I have owned quite a few of the Mid range class optics in the last 5 or so years and if I were looking today I would seriously consider the Cabelas Euro,Leupold golden ring HD and the Zen Ray ED2. Pick the one you like the best.


----------



## proutdoors

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Elk, I was a dealer for both Swaro and Vortex and did a comparo where we strapped the EL and the Razor together and put them on a tripod at the shop window for people to compare. One day my Swarovski rep came in (Paul Kendall) and he said "nice marketing idea" and proceeded to go look through them both...


I like Paul as a person, and as a business man, but to make a comparison out of a shop window is not very 'scientific'. Where the Swaro's and the Lieca's separate themselves is out in the field when the heat waves are a factor. This has a major effect on eye fatigue which causes headaches. I am NOT disputing that Vortex and the Euros are quality class, but they are NOT on par with the Swaro's anymore than a Honda is on par with a Mercedes.


----------



## TAK

Clint, I have looked at both for a long time. I think you are about 6's in my opinion with these two. The Swars... "Might be better" but the price is sure and the hell not"

As far as the feller that switched teams.... Come on guys they are all pimps! They pimp the product! And I really dought this feller looked through some glasses and quit his job! 

And by the way if anyone has some of them High Dollar Jason insta-focus I need a couple of pairs! I have two 11 year olds hitting the field this year! I figure it won't hurt to bad when they leave them hinging in a tree, or sitting on some rock.... Or the Lab uses them as a chew toy! Kids!


----------



## gmanhunter

Vortex all the way. Check out votexs web site, and read their warranty. I talked to a guy who broke his during the hunt. He sent them back to the manufacture and within 1 week he received them back, no questions asked. You cant bet that. The binos are great. Both are very comparable, until it comes to the warranty. I own the Vortex furys, and for the price, I love them.


----------



## Duckholla

> As far as the feller that switched teams.... Come on guys they are all pimps! They pimp the product! And I really dought this feller looked through some glasses and quit his job!


Funny you say that. I know Paul real well, and like Bart think the world of him. Likewise I know the new Swarovski rep and consider him to be one of my best friends and I can tell you that there was "no switching teams" or "walking away from an inferior product." Paul had no choice in the matter, and has taken what line of product he could get. He has to put food on the table just like the rest of us. He probably saw this change coming and began to "pimp" his new arrival early. Kudos to Paul...well played and obviously people took that bait. That's why he is an outstanding rep. But echoing Bart...don't be fooled into thinking that it's a superior product.

As a Pro-Staffer for Swarovski, I am really surprised that nobody has mentioned what I consider to be the very BIGGEST difference when comparing any glass against another. DETAIL. Yes, low light conditions, and clarity etc is all important, but in my opinion nothing is more important than details in a pair of optics. To Barts point earlier - headaches are the direct result of a pair of optics with a low level of detail.

The only real way to test this, is in the field. Doing a side by side comparison out a building window will tell you very little. Take a pair of both optics to Wyoming and try to pick out prairie dogs on the Wyoming flat lands from 1000 yards away. I will *guarantee* you that you will see the difference.

Like has been said before - in no way am I saying that the Euro's are a bad pair of glasses. They are great, and would probably make most hunters tickled pink. But if you spend a lot of time behind your binos...and you have had the opportunity to test them both, IN THE FIELD, you would understand why the dollar amount is where it's at when you see the amount of detail in the Swaro's vs the others.

My .02 cents.


----------



## proutdoors

Duckholla said:


> The only real way to test this, is in the field. Doing a side by side comparison out a building window will tell you very little. Take a pair of both optics to Wyoming and try to pick out prairie dogs on the Wyoming flat lands from 1000 yards away. I will *guarantee* you that you will see the difference.
> 
> Like has been said before - in no way am I saying that the Euro's are a bad pair of glasses. They are great, and would probably make most hunters tickled pink. But if you spend a lot of time behind your binos...and you have had the opportunity to test them both, IN THE FIELD, you would understand why the dollar amount is where it's at when you see the amount of detail in the Swaro's vs the others.
> 
> My .02 cents.


Well stated!


----------



## ktowncamo

+1 for Vortex. I suppose I fall fall into the category of "most hunters" when it comes to forking out for Swaro or a lesser brand, but since I believe the Euros and Vortex are neck and neck, I'd rather support Vortex than Cabela's any day of the week. Small family owned/operated company making killer product that stand behind it 110%. Hard to beat that anywhere.


----------



## caddis8

Both are pretty good. With pretty good knowledge of the way Cabela's works, I would venture to guess that if you had a problem with any product that you purchased, we'd try to make it right. But face it, we lose so much money on people that take advantage of our generous return policy that we had to make some changes. That being said, we hear every day that customer service and customers are the reason we exist. So, if you have a problem, we try to make it right.


----------



## hemionus

Thanks everyone for the input. The bino's are for work (i'm not paying!!) so my budget is what it is. After talking to cabelas and hearing about the piss poor warranty that now exist with their euro's I have decided to give vortex razors a try. I got a great deal from vortex through my work too (cabelas couldn't even come close to giving me this kind of deal). I am pretty dissapointed in cabelas warranty though. Limited lifetime on workmanship, my $250 pair of nikons have a better warranty then that. I understand the return policy changes but to not back up your products like you used is a bit frustrating. The warranty was the closer for me, we'll see how vortex performs!


----------

